# What Does the Zoomie Say



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, by now we probably all know what the fox says, but I bet you don't know what the Zoomie says.

This is actually one of the better service academy "spirit videos," way better than Navy's weak-ass Gangnam Style.

Posting this especially for @Freefalling


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2013)

Nope, not doing it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Nope, not doing it.



lol!  What, no trust?


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 19, 2013)

That guy is going places, provided he stays out of Disney.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> That guy is going places, provided he stays out of Disney.



Excellent cross-threading.  +1.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 19, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Excellent cross-threading.  +1.


Im here all week....try the veal!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2013)

"Go Back to Col-rad-oee...your desk chair misses you!"

Best. Line. Ever.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 19, 2013)

Squids mocking zoomies? Sounds like a cripple retard fight to me.
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 20, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Squids mocking zoomies? Sounds like a cripple retard fight to me.
> Reed


How's your 100 day burpee challenge going?


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 20, 2013)

Guess he lost the toss huh?


----------

